
Fundraising Advice from eight top blockchain VCs in 2020 – Part Two - Jameelmorts
https://steemit.com/dgen/@mortonj/fundraising-advice-from-eight-top-blockchain-vcs-in-2020-part-two
======
pauladgen
Good one

